# Cleaning crew...



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I only have 1 ghost shrimp left  Im thinking of cleaning crews for the tank.. any opinions???


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

oto cats, or Otocinclus Catfish. They are awesome cleaners and awesome fish in general. I have 6 in my 25 gal, not that I need them all, they are just little guys at the moment. My other tanks have some other shrimp, I think its an African type? idk, I cant remember the name. I had ghost shrimp but they kept disappearing. I think the other shrimp ate them because there was no way they could have gotten out of the tank they were in. If you go for oto's give them some zucchini slices every once in a while, even shrimp like it too. The oto's don't really clean the bottom though, well not in my tank, they clean everything else. I had chinese algae eaters in my tank that cleaned the bottom well, and everything else, but they get mean after a while. I am keeping them in a separate tank, cause I still really think there cool. My clown loaches also clean the bottom well but they can grow to 12 inches long(however they will get stunted in smaller tanks and can live a long time that way, 5 - 6 inches). 

I found this pic, look how cute the otos are


----------

